# Levi's vs. Wrangler vs. Other



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

For all of you who wear blue jean which do you prefer?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wranglers


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wranglers are and will always be the best. :shade:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Levi's hands down.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

wranglers


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Wranglers... they also make some nice Khaki shorts!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Levi's no doubt!


----------

